# Orange County-John Wayne Airport Pick-Ups



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Is anyone getting pick-ups out of John Wayne? I've had a couple with Uber, but nothing from Lyft, so far.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Feels weird going in there with the "U" blazen' and phone up. Huh?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I only had one drop off and no pickups since december..


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

This OC airport deal hasn't been working out for Me on xl. I get pings 15 minutes away from the airport. Either short trips or anaheim, either way I'm stuck in a bad spot, for me. Does it work out better for you guys.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

So-So..Tried for a pick-up Sunday night. I had Uber and Lyft on. I was waiting about 5 minutes, and got called for a non-airport Lyft pick-up. Tried again last night. Got a non-airport call, with a quick rider cancel, then got a airport pick-up to the area of the Doubletree by Angel stadium.. 10.45 fare. Went straight back to the airport, and got another cancellation, then a pick-up for a minimum fare by UCI. My best fare out of the airport was when I got a 3x surge when I was not even in the "waiting area". So I've got quick rides, just not the rides I wanted.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> ... then got a airport pick-up to the area of the Doubletree by Angel stadium.. 10.45 fare. Went straight back to the airport, ...


Did you get a ride back to SNA or did you decide to head back? It seems like going back to the airport empty would lead to a lot of dead miles.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I went back empty. I was only going work 2 hours, so I was hoping to get a decent airport run with a surge. I live over that way anyway, and was just looking for one or 2 more rides. Didn't really work out. I got my Lyft statement from last week. Netted $95, including tips for 9 hours online. Most of those hours were running Lyft and Uber at the same time. It's hard to give up that guarantee with uber, only netting that much on Lyft.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

I've picked up once at John Wayne about 2 weeks ago. I been to LAX a bunch though.


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

How does LYFT work at OC airport is it same as Uber with GEO Fence or is it closest to request? Seems like closest to request had a couple pickups lately for LYFT ever since I moved to closet parking spot but I see a lot of LYFT drivers in airport circle when I am parked


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure how Lyft works (even though I drive for them). I don't remember getting a pick up at SNA from them. I usually get called for Uber, first.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Weird I get pick up pings all the time with LYFT. I've noticed a lot of times it's employees that work there. The only time my uber goes off there is if I'm driving by and someone request an xl.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I've done a couple of lyfts at John Wayne


----------

